# New Taurus G3C



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Compact G3. Like a G2C but improved trigger, stipling, finish, sights & other minor refinements I can't remember now. Interesting in that it's basically a striker-fired, DA/SA pistol with a manual safety, no decocker. Has 2nd restrike like the G2C. MSRP is $305.74 or $34.53 over the G2C.


----------



## jonjon (Jul 27, 2020)

I bought one of these back haven't shot it yet. I did manage to find a set of 9mm dies and have powder and a few primers .


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That G3/G3C seems to be a pretty good pistol. Hope it runs good for you!


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

Babbalou1956 said:


> Compact G3. Like a G2C but improved trigger, stipling, finish, sights & other minor refinements I can't remember now. Interesting in that it's basically a striker-fired, DA/SA pistol with a manual safety, no decocker. Has 2nd restrike like the G2C. MSRP is $305.74 or $34.53 over the G2C.


i have one. my LGS sent me an email this past summer, during the height of the pandemic sales frenzy, that they got them in. (they had only gotten in 17)

i went ASAP, had to stand in line, (normal procedure during these times) bought one. i like it. shoots as well as can be expected. a bit "snappy" but controllable. easy to field strip and clean/lube.

i have right now, 430 rds, according to my log book. would be more rds, except it is in "rotation" to go to the range with 7 other guns i own. and sometimes, it can be a few weeks, before i get back to the range.

cost was advertised at $279.99, with tax, out the door at $300.00


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

The G3's are suppose to be a long step in the right direction for Taurus. Let us know how it performs.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I would carry it for EDC at this point. I usually want 200 rounds through a carry gun, but this time I went three hundred. Nary a problem. I'm a CZ guy, but I tried to look at this gun as a stand alone, not comparing it to any other self defense gun. It's reliable, certainly accurate enough, and holds plenty of ammunition. Light enough to not be a bother and recoil is manageable. If you can find one for $300.00 OTD (I couldn't) you have a winner. I say Taurus has got some winners, the G2 Series, the great TX22, and now the G3.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Tangof said:


> I would carry it for EDC at this point. I usually want 200 rounds through a carry gun, but this time I went three hundred. Nary a problem. I'm a CZ guy, but I tried to look at this gun as a stand alone, not comparing it to any other self defense gun. It's reliable, certainly accurate enough, and holds plenty of ammunition. Light enough to not be a bother and recoil is manageable. If you can find one for $300.00 OTD (I couldn't) you have a winner. I say Taurus has got some winners, the G2 Series, the great TX22, and now the G3.


Yeah, now if they get their CS under control, they can be a contender again.


----------



## jonjon (Jul 27, 2020)

I took the g3c to the range ~3or4 days ago and was ready to be disappointed. It came thru like a champ. Previously it wasn't feeding my handloads with cast 120 gr. tc.bullets. After a few factory rounds the feed ramp started shining and everything was great. "Happy Camper"


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

jonjon said:


> I took the g3c to the range ~3or4 days ago and was ready to be disappointed. It came thru like a champ. Previously it wasn't feeding my handloads with cast 120 gr. tc.bullets. After a few factory rounds the feed ramp started shining and everything was great. "Happy Camper"


Got one a few months ago for LostWife. She liked everything about it in the store, and I was more than a little impressed at the build and feel. She picked it over several of the offerings one might consider first. She loves her for-tay, but it is a bit wide for her carry preference.
Thanks to a project in the house, we have been out of sorts. Thanks to one of the dogpiling issues, I found my 2000 grit sandpaper, so will give the feed ramp a nice polish in advance of going to the run in. 
It has been a year so far. 🧐
I have another Taurus in the house, and have complete confidence in it. A bit of a cheap feel in some areas, but the thing has fired, fed, and run without fail. I keep it near my spot in the living room, within arms reach. 
I am confident after the thousands of reviews and videos that the G3C is a better offering than in times past.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

LostinTexas said:


> Got one a few months ago for LostWife. She liked everything about it in the store, and I was more than a little impressed at the build and feel. She picked it over several of the offerings one might consider first. She loves her for-tay, but it is a bit wide for her carry preference.
> Thanks to a project in the house, we have been out of sorts. Thanks to one of the dogpiling issues, I found my 2000 grit sandpaper, so will give the feed ramp a nice polish in advance of going to the run in.
> It has been a year so far. 🧐
> I have another Taurus in the house, and have complete confidence in it. A bit of a cheap feel in some areas, but the thing has fired, fed, and run without fail. I keep it near my spot in the living room, within arms reach.
> I am confident after the thousands of reviews and videos that the G3C is a better offering than in times past.


I again stuck my toe into the Taurus wading pool...I could not pass up the price with a rebate. I bought the full size G3, that came with two 17 round magazines, but I also ordered three 10 round magazines from shoptaurus.com. I wanted the 10 rounders so that if I was in some local area that had magazine restrictions.

I have only ran 150 rounds through it so far, but not one malfunction yet.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

berettatoter said:


> I again stuck my toe into the Taurus wading pool...I could not pass up the price with a rebate. I bought the full size G3, that came with two 17 round magazines, but I also ordered three 10 round magazines from shoptaurus.com. I wanted the 10 rounders so that if I was in some local area that had magazine restrictions.
> 
> I have only ran 150 rounds through it so far, but not one malfunction yet.


If I am carrying 9, I want all the fire power I can get. My Ruger Security9 came with 15 round mags, but I quickly ordered 2 17 rounders. I figure the chances of needing one is slim, but if I need one, I'd rather have 35 than 31.
LostWife isn't as concerned about such things, mostly because she has me for backup near all the time. Just being two is more of a deterrent, usually, than most other things.


----------

